
White House discussing asking foreign visitors for cell phone contacts - dankohn1
http://www.cnn.com/2017/01/29/politics/donald-trump-immigrant-policy-social-media-contacts/index.html?utm_content=buffer12af2&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
woofyman
>Miller also noted on Saturday that Trump administration officials are
discussing the possibility of asking foreign visitors to disclose all websites
and social media sites they visit, and to share the contacts in their cell
phones. If the foreign visitor declines to share such information, he or she
could be denied entry.

